# Is there such thing as a perfume made especially for dogs?...



## ToyPoodle46 (Oct 10, 2010)

Hello, I was wondering if there was such thing as a perfume or a good scented spray to spray on toy poodles after they bathe?... Is there such thing as this? I really want to keep my poodle smelling fresh. thanks!


----------



## Lilah+Jasper (May 13, 2010)

There are countless options for dog sprays and colognes. However, I don't use them. I try to remember how very sensitive their noses are and just use a conditioning spray that has a mild scent. Poodles really don't smell bad as a general rule.

I love the Isle of Dogs #62 Conditioning Mist. I'd love to find something similar that is a bit more economical.


----------



## ToyPoodle46 (Oct 10, 2010)

Lilah+Jasper said:


> There are countless options for dog sprays and colognes. However, I don't use them. I try to remember how very sensitive their noses are and just use a conditioning spray that has a mild scent. Poodles really don't smell bad as a general rule.
> 
> I love the Isle of Dogs #62 Conditioning Mist. I'd love to find something similar that is a bit more economical.


Thanks! I will probably just use a waterless spray...


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

The smell of a clean, healthy puppy is fabulous, and should be bottled! No need to add anything - just enjoy your puppy's own smell.


----------



## ToyPoodle46 (Oct 10, 2010)

fjm said:


> The smell of a clean, healthy puppy is fabulous, and should be bottled! No need to add anything - just enjoy your puppy's own smell.


Okay.


----------



## ToyPoodle46 (Oct 10, 2010)

Hey, I found just what I was looking for at petsmart.com!!! 
http://pet.imageg.net/graphics/product_images/pPETS-6330025dt.jpg
They are called *Top Paw™ Fragrance Sprays for Dogs* and there are many different scents!... 
* Vanilla Milk & Honey
* Pomegranate Grapefruit
* Sun-Kissed Raspberry
* Fresh Breeze
* Lavendar Rosemary 

Check them out, just search for them on petsmart.com.


----------



## pudlemom (Apr 16, 2010)

I have a vanilla and something Fragrance Spray and can tell you the dogs hate it ainkiller:,they go crazy trying to rub it off it drives them nuts:crazy: Like the OP said dogs sense of smell is much better than ours so imagine what they are smelling. Beside poodle smell sweet naturally they do not have a doggie smell like other dogs do just wait and see you will see what we mean nothing like a Poodle


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

fjm said:


> The smell of a clean, healthy puppy is fabulous, and should be bottled! No need to add anything - just enjoy your puppy's own smell.


+1, big time! If a clean poodle doesn't smell wonderful, I don't know what does. In fact, I would figure something's wrong. Beau has never smelled bad, even three or weeks post groom. (He gets bathed and groomed roughly every 3 to 4 weeks.) Poodles are fabulous that way. Of course, YMMV.


----------



## ToyPoodle46 (Oct 10, 2010)

pudlemom said:


> I have a vanilla and something Fragrance Spray and can tell you the dogs hate it ainkiller:,they go crazy trying to rub it off it drives them nuts:crazy: Like the OP said dogs sense of smell is much better than ours so imagine what they are smelling. Beside poodle smell sweet naturally they do not have a doggie smell like other dogs do just wait and see you will see what we mean nothing like a Poodle


How can a dog possibly dislike that good smell?... I am going to try it on mines and see. It's also good to spray on their crate and blankies to give it a fresh smell.


----------



## ToyPoodle46 (Oct 10, 2010)

LEUllman said:


> +1, big time! If a clean poodle doesn't smell wonderful, I don't know what does. In fact, I would figure something's wrong. Beau has never smelled bad, even three or weeks post groom. (He gets bathed and groomed roughly every 3 to 4 weeks.) Poodles are fabulous that way. Of course, YMMV.


I still dont have my poodle yet, but I thought doing so will give them an even more pleasant smell.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Vegas always smells great, I love to just smell *his* smell, Vienna.. not so much, still working on getting that doggy smell out of her. Though I have to admit, I sprayed the crap out of them when they came back from my dads when I was on vacation.. my dad and stepmom smoke and the smell of my dogs almost made me gag.


----------



## pudlemom (Apr 16, 2010)

ToyPoodle46 said:


> How can a dog possibly dislike that good smell?...


Because they are dogs and not people and what smells good to use can be offensive to them. They like things that smell offensive to use like dead fish,a good roll in a cow patty is heaven to them!!


----------



## ToyPoodle46 (Oct 10, 2010)

Fluffyspoos said:


> Vegas always smells great, I love to just smell *his* smell, Vienna.. not so much, still working on getting that doggy smell out of her. Though I have to admit, I sprayed the crap out of them when they came back from my dads when I was on vacation.. my dad and stepmom smoke and the smell of my dogs almost made me gag.


Great! Toy poodles do already smell good naturally, as I hear from you guys, but it's okay to mist a little bit of it on them in between baths, and in their crates or blankies. Has anyone ever tried the Fresh Breeze? I have to smell it first, but if I like it, it's the one i will buy for her.


----------



## ToyPoodle46 (Oct 10, 2010)

pudlemom said:


> Because they are dogs and not people and what smells good to use can be offensive to them. They like things that smell offensive to use like dead fish,a good roll in a cow patty is heaven to them!!


Well i don't know, the sprays were made especially for dogs though...


----------



## pudlemom (Apr 16, 2010)

ToyPoodle46 said:


> Well i don't know, the sprays were made especially for dogs though...


Especially for dogs for people to smell....not to say that your dog will have the same reaction than mine but I have 5 and they all detest it..


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

At my work (I'm a groomer) we have dog spritz that we finish the dogs with. It also has a leave in conditioner in it that helps with tangles and shines the coat. It is lightly scented (like a dozen different scents), leaving just enough scent to smell for a couple days. My dogs don't mind it, though some clients dogs dont react to it so well and ask to not have it.


----------



## ToyPoodle46 (Oct 10, 2010)

I hope my pup doesn't react to it.I will try it...


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

Yup, some dogs HATE cologne with a vengeance. Yes, even the 'made for dogs' stuff. It's not made for the dogs sake, it's made to be SAFE for dogs, but it's not made to be pleasant for the dogs, only for the people! So for sure just get one for a start and see if your pup reacts or not so you don't waste too much money!


----------



## ToyPoodle46 (Oct 10, 2010)

I'm just hoping the smell isn't so strong though. I hope its a light mist. I;;l just check it out at the store to see how it smells...


----------



## JE-UK (Mar 10, 2010)

My S.O. laughs at me, as I love to bury my nose in my poodle's fur and smell him. Even when he's not daisy-like in his freshness. :smile:

I would think that a dog cologne would be unpleasant for a dog, given how sensitive their noses are.


----------



## Skye (Feb 19, 2010)

LEUllman said:


> +1, big time! If a clean poodle doesn't smell wonderful, I don't know what does. In fact, I would figure something's wrong. Beau has never smelled bad, even three or weeks post groom. (He gets bathed and groomed roughly every 3 to 4 weeks.) Poodles are fabulous that way. Of course, YMMV.


I agree. Auggie was just groomed, and while he doesn't smell "perfumey", he smells wonderful; and is so soft and fluffy! Poodles don't have a "doggy" smell at all.


----------



## ToyPoodle46 (Oct 10, 2010)

Skye said:


> Poodles don't have a "doggy" smell at all.


I'm glad they don't


----------

